# Scott Smith's All Animal Expo Wheaton IL Saturday April 19th



## Scott Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

Our next family friendly Advent is Saturday April 19th. Yes it's normally a Sunday show for us. Didn't want to have a show on Easter. We have bill Hoffman coming out with Mindy the monkey and his troop of exotics. We also have a simulcast from WJMK. This is going to be a great show. As usual $5 to get in. 10 and under are free. ATM in hot food on site. 2015 Manchester Road at the DuPage County Fairgrounds. Hope to see you there.


----------

